
Watch How Every Dumb Tech Commercial Is Exactly the Same - davidedicillo
http://gizmodo.com/watch-how-every-f-cking-tech-commercial-is-exactly-the-1215821819?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
======
Defraties
Lol so true. Thanks for sharing.

